# Nasty trojan/virus, need some advice



## Sc1mitar (Mar 20, 2009)

Backstory; not hugely necessary but


> K so my buddy walks into my room the other day, says "Oh i need to get this econ assignment off my laptop for my class in an hour, and my flashdrive isnt working" and being the good guy i am i help em out,plug a pendrive into his lappy, grab the file,bring it over to my rig, plug in both sticks, do the transfer, badda bing badda boom-all done good to go
> 
> then the next day, comp starts locking up, error messages, bla bla typical trojan/worm/virus crap, ok so no problems, throw all my movies/music/games onto my external drive, pop in the winxp install disk, quick reformat type deal; good to go again right?
> 
> ...



*So basicly what im asking is there any way for this sumbitch to hide on my external drive invisibly/latch onto another file or something for the ride without me finding it? * Ive manually gone threw and checked each individual folder, turned on "show hidden folders" etc etc, cant find anything. Im running a kapersky scan right now, Im just worried because my last reformat it came back liek the sneaky bastard it is, and i dont want some gay error shit happening in the middle of a match,or my creditcard info being yankd by a keylogger or somethin ykno?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 20, 2009)

download malwarebytes >> http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&site...4dcd5b04f4548e1682&pid=11004434&psid=10804572

Do a full system scan after you update definitions.


----------



## Boyfriend (Mar 20, 2009)

download trial version of Kaspersky or Norton. Update it and do full scan. It will surely solve ur problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2009)

How do you even know its a virus without an anti-virus program?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 20, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> download malwarebytes >> http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&site...4dcd5b04f4548e1682&pid=11004434&psid=10804572
> 
> Do a full system scan after you update definitions.



WORD!

That program is the dog's bollocks! Also try ComboFix great for removing rootkits and the a like.


----------



## Sc1mitar (Mar 20, 2009)

hmm, got rid of the main trojan, and found another little sucker, was masquerading as a mp3 file. lil bastard.


all good


----------



## a_ump (Mar 20, 2009)

haha tight man, lol i remember my pc got raped by a virus or some malicious infection, felt like i lived again after removing it haha.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 20, 2009)

Man I remember back in the day when I first got into downloading on computers (Was like 5 years ago) I had no real protection so had all these stupid fake programs saying I had infections and all these dam porno pop-ups lol. Ah how times change


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 20, 2009)

1 thing they forgot to tell you when doing the scan with kaspery, make it do a deep scan , and deep scan for everything, this can be changed in the settings for full scan, it might take longer but itll find that son a bitch, i loves me some kaspery and malewarebytes


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 20, 2009)

It sounds like a bad sector or something on your harddrive.


----------



## Sc1mitar (Mar 20, 2009)

naw it was the trojan, my rig is running perfect and super fast now.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice you got it fixed! Maybe you should tell your friend he has a trojan?

Off-topic: how much you pay for internet?  seriously though... I need a new internet plan >.<


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> download malwarebytes >> http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&site...4dcd5b04f4548e1682&pid=11004434&psid=10804572
> 
> Do a full system scan after you update definitions.



fo-rizzle...hahah anyways thats a fucking amazing program, the only thing that got Antivirus '09 outta my system


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 24, 2009)

From my knowledge Malware or Spyware can't attach itself to another app or file unless it is embedded in another file you have saved already.

Generally spyware/malware may install to your computer's registry but not create a new file in other locations.

Granted this is my opinion from personal use so perhaps others can help dispel this as well.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Nice you got it fixed! Maybe you should tell your friend he has a trojan?
> 
> Off-topic: how much you pay for internet?  seriously though... I need a new internet plan >.<



Use a condom next time


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

hmmm what is the equivalent of a condom in the PC world?


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 24, 2009)

It was just a joke but seriously active real time protection - even free ones like avira free edition.


----------



## tofu (Mar 24, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Man I remember back in the day when I first got into downloading on computers (Was like 5 years ago) I had no real protection so had all these stupid fake programs saying I had infections and *all these dam porno pop-ups lol*. Ah how times change



I still remember this full screen popup called the Netdialer, telling me I could get free porno if I connected to their number. Hey this was when I was on that 56k shizz.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 24, 2009)

Comodo free firewall is a different kind of good protection too.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 24, 2009)

i wouldnt trustmy life to solely avira but its free and its not bad...I think its worth it to buy Kaspersky and have a free version of Malwarebytes for scanning purposes


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> From my knowledge Malware or Spyware can't attach itself to another app or file unless it is embedded in another file you have saved already.
> 
> Generally spyware/malware may install to your computer's registry but not create a new file in other locations.
> 
> Granted this is my opinion from personal use so perhaps others can help dispel this as well.



A hacker 'binds' their little nasties to files all the time. It's how they got all their crap out there on the net. If you do a lot of P2P file sharing chances are you have viruses. That's how most hackers get their stuff out there on the net. They use 'binding' programs to do this. You can learn straight from them here... (I am not going to link this so you have to put it in the browser yourself. Don't need them taking this website down) 'hackforums dot net' . Here you will see the scary truth of what they can and cannot do. They have everything from the beginner to the advanced. It's a good read in learning to protect yourself.


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 7, 2009)

no need to revive old dead threads


----------

